
SVG Girl - typester
http://jsdo.it/event/svggirl/
======
Maci
Nice Work, but somehow 12.6MB for 21.5 seconds of vector animation seems to be
missing the point somehow.

~~~
kazuya
You are supposed to be able to _edit_ the animation once you go through the
movie, but I wasn't able to confirm it on my Chromium 7.

------
bonzoesc
Seems to work fine in Chrome on my MacBook; shame about the awful-looking
serif font though.

------
cskau
..does Internet Explorer attack and infect her? Somehow that seems like a
rather bad analogy to me..

~~~
jensnockert
I feel like that every time I use Internet Explorer.

Looked pretty cool though, the frame rate was pretty good on Firefox 4 on my
Macbook.

